# Dwarf baby tears



## m4gichat (May 22, 2012)

Just got some dwarf baby tears any tips??? I already have c02 injection as well as 2 watts per gallon. Im looking for a carpet feel. thanx!


----------



## _chicken_ (Oct 7, 2007)

I assume you mean Hemianthus callitrichoides? Divide it into small portions and plant with tweezers. It will quickly spread and form a carpet. It responds very well to Excel in addition to co2. 

I love HC. One of my favorite plants!


----------



## Sachin (Jun 13, 2012)

a friend of mine gave me 6 to 7 strands of this plant. initially i did not use co2 and only 14 watt bulb for my ten gallon. it was just alive. but replaced my bulb with a 34 watt tube and added a diy co2 source. and the difference was immediate.  but mine is growing vertically rather than horizontally to form a bush rather than a carpet dunno Wy.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 25, 2012)

Sachin said:


> a friend of mine gave me 6 to 7 strands of this plant. initially i did not use co2 and only 14 watt bulb for my ten gallon. it was just alive. but replaced my bulb with a 34 watt tube and added a diy co2 source. and the difference was immediate.  but mine is growing vertically rather than horizontally to form a bush rather than a carpet dunno Wy.


you sure you have dwarf baby tears and not just baby tears? they are a different species and yours sounds more like baby tears


----------

